# My Ink collection



## Inkman (Apr 8, 2007)

Heres my ink collection [].


----------



## Yooper14 (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice collection.  Can you tell me more about the cobalt ink?  I think I found one exactly like it, but there's not much on it for me to ID it...


----------

